
Akaros - open source, GPL-licensed operating system for manycore architectures - jnazario
http://akaros.cs.berkeley.edu/akaros-web/news.php
======
chrisballinger
Cool to see this posted here, I know one of the guys working on it. It would
be nice if they provided some compiled/preconfigured images for VirtualBox or
VMware to play with though.

~~~
jboynyc
Yes, that's what I expected to find when I clicked on "Getting Started."
However, that just shows you the location of their code repository.

------
e12e
It would appear that this project shares some goals with Dragonfly BSD[1] --
apart from the choice of foundation (fork FreeBSD vs GNU/Linux) -- are there
any notable differences?

[1] [http://www.dragonflybsd.org/](http://www.dragonflybsd.org/)

~~~
tjaerv
The license. (GPL vs BSD.)

~~~
e12e
Well, yes. I sort of thought I'd covered that with "...choice of foundation
(fork FreeBSD vs GNU/Linux)".

------
NTDF9
Resources section of that webpage needs to have more. Until I look at the
source code, I can't figure out what exactly is different from linux and how
said differences matter/help.

------
aray
Poking around a bit, I can't see much that this adds beyond what you can do
with the Linux kernel, except where it basically breaks virtualization
containerization. If you care enough about workload performance to break the
strong statement of separation that virtualization affords, why not just run
unvirtualized in the first place. The rest looks a lot like LXC+cgroups.

